# Should we be afraid of Death?



## Mindful

In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.

The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.

Should We Be Afraid of Death?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I doubt most people are afraid of death. 

Its dying that worries us. 

For myself, no, I'm not afraid of death, or of being dead. I believe it is nothing more than a long dreamless sleep and I won't know anything anyway. 

Much worse is being a survivor.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Mindful said:


> In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.
> 
> The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.
> 
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?


As long as you are at peace with God and yourself, why should you be afraid?  Those that have no place to go, but be worm food, they need to fear.....


----------



## Tax Man

As a person making myself bigger to feed lots of worms and having been dead before only to be revived some time later I can say death is nothing. It is simply the end of birth.


----------



## Mindful

andaronjim said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.
> 
> The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.
> 
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are at peace with God and yourself, why should you be afraid?  Those that have no place to go, but be worm food, they need to fear.....
Click to expand...


The fear us not having control over it.

As we live our lives labouring under the delusion that we do have control over our lives.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous

Mindful said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.
> 
> The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.
> 
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are at peace with God and yourself, why should you be afraid?  Those that have no place to go, but be worm food, they need to fear.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fear us not having control over it.
> 
> As we live our lives labouring under the delusion that we do have control over our lives.
Click to expand...

When it is my time to leave this planet, there is nothing I can do to alter that event.  God wills it, and I am at peace with it...


----------



## Mindful

andaronjim said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.
> 
> The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.
> 
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are at peace with God and yourself, why should you be afraid?  Those that have no place to go, but be worm food, they need to fear.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fear us not having control over it.
> 
> As we live our lives labouring under the delusion that we do have control over our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it is my time to leave this planet, there is nothing I can do to alter that event.  God wills it, and I am at peace with it...
Click to expand...


That's the thing. Some of us have not reached that stage.


----------



## Bonzi

Death in an of itself is actually born of evil if the scriptures are rights.
If not for sin, there would be no death.

From a secular view, death is entirely natural.  I think people fear death mostly because it is unknown.  No one knows and never will know to tell others what is on the other side


----------



## Mindful

Do we transcend death?

At Least 500 of Your Genes are MORE Active AFTER Death


----------



## OnePercenter

andaronjim said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.
> 
> The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.
> 
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?
> 
> 
> 
> As long as you are at peace with God and yourself, why should you be afraid?  Those that have no place to go, but be worm food, they need to fear.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The fear us not having control over it.
> 
> As we live our lives labouring under the delusion that we do have control over our lives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> When it is my time to leave this planet, there is nothing I can do to alter that event.  God wills it, and I am at peace with it...
Click to expand...


God wills your heart to stop beating? Really?


----------



## Votto

Mindful said:


> In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.
> 
> The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.
> 
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?



Wait...wut?

Who said anything about dying?


----------



## 2lit2politic

I don't think it's death itself that people fear. Most fear the deterioration of the body and mind or the painful moments that come before death. People fear being forgotten. But once you're dead, you can't really feel much at that point. It's more the fear of never being able to see your loved ones or not leaving any trace of yourself behind on Earth to be remembered by once you're gone.


----------



## task0778

Mindful said:


> Do we transcend death?
> 
> At Least 500 of Your Genes are MORE Active AFTER Death



There are those who believe in life after death.   Almost every religion does, I can't think of a single religion that believes you're born, you live, and you die and that's it.   And then there are some who believe in reincarnation;  they say your physical body dies but your soul doesn't, and after a period of time you reincarnate into a new life in a new body.   True?   Don't know, but personally I favor the idea of afterlife.


----------



## Tilly

It will just be like it was before we were born.
 And that wasn’t so bad, was it?


----------



## task0778

Tilly said:


> It will just be like it was before we were born.
> And that wasn’t so bad, was it?



Elaborate please.   Not sure where you're going with this.


----------



## harmonica

if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
etc


----------



## harmonica

death is evil??!!?!!
the human body can live only so long----just like animal bodies--blood/tissue/bones/etc


----------



## task0778

harmonica said:


> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc



Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.


----------



## Tilly

task0778 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will just be like it was before we were born.
> And that wasn’t so bad, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate please.   Not sure where you're going with this.
Click to expand...

I mean we weren’t self aware before we were conceived, and that’s how it will be when we are dead - imho.


----------



## task0778

Tilly said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will just be like it was before we were born.
> And that wasn’t so bad, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate please.   Not sure where you're going with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean we weren’t self aware before we were conceived, and that’s how it will be when we are dead - imho.
Click to expand...


If one believes that we all have an immortal soul, then it does exist prior to our conception and continues to exist after our physical death.   Not sure we can know for certain if our soul is or is not self aware, some people believe our soul has already picked out the life we are about to live before we are born.


----------



## harmonica

task0778 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.
Click to expand...

see post # 3


----------



## Tilly

task0778 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will just be like it was before we were born.
> And that wasn’t so bad, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate please.   Not sure where you're going with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean we weren’t self aware before we were conceived, and that’s how it will be when we are dead - imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one believes that we all have an immortal soul, then it does exist prior to our conception and continues to exist after our physical death.   Not sure we can know for certain if our soul is or is not self aware, some people believe our soul has already picked out the life we are about to live before we are born.
Click to expand...

Yes, I appreciate that, but I don’t believe in an immortal soul.


----------



## task0778

harmonica said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see post # 3
Click to expand...


First, I saw no reference to Christianity in that post.   Second, that post does not say or imply that Christians have no fear of death, that idea came from you.   Why do you have to turn the conversation to Christians, got a thing for that particular religion?   Third, you asked a question and I answered it.   You don't have to agree with it or like it, which is fine.


----------



## JQPublic1

Bonzi said:


> Death in an of itself is actually born of evil if the scriptures are rights.
> If not for sin, there would be no death.
> 
> From a secular view, death is entirely natural.  I think people fear death mostly because it is unknown.  No one knows and never will know to tell others what is on the other side


What sin has a tree commited? It lives and dies as all living things do.


----------



## task0778

Tilly said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will just be like it was before we were born.
> And that wasn’t so bad, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate please.   Not sure where you're going with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean we weren’t self aware before we were conceived, and that’s how it will be when we are dead - imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one believes that we all have an immortal soul, then it does exist prior to our conception and continues to exist after our physical death.   Not sure we can know for certain if our soul is or is not self aware, some people believe our soul has already picked out the life we are about to live before we are born.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I appreciate that, but I don’t believe in an immortal soul.
Click to expand...


Ah, OK.


----------



## task0778

JQPublic1 said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death in an of itself is actually born of evil if the scriptures are rights.
> If not for sin, there would be no death.
> 
> From a secular view, death is entirely natural.  I think people fear death mostly because it is unknown.  No one knows and never will know to tell others what is on the other side
> 
> 
> 
> What sin has a tree commited? It lives and dies as all living things do.
Click to expand...


We're talking about people here, unless you want to propose that trees are afraid to die.


----------



## Old Yeller

Death does not concern me.  Moreso the planning for it.  When is it?  What are the terms at that time?  Will those left behind be OK?  Will some crooked lawyer steal all my wealth on a technicality or take a too big percentage to hand it out.  Did I plan ahead correctly?  Yes, this keeps me up more than death.

The loss of control is disturbing.  Everyone will die. Time waits for no one......and no one waits for time.


----------



## harmonica

task0778 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see post # 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I saw no reference to Christianity in that post.   Second, that post does not say or imply that Christians have no fear of death, that idea came from you.   Why do you have to turn the conversation to Christians, got a thing for that particular religion?   Third, you asked a question and I answered it.   You don't have to agree with it or like it, which is fine.
Click to expand...

ok fuckhead ---those who believe in God then
you know what the fuck I mean you DUMBASS
christians believe in god--yes or no --smart guy???
christ is god--in christian fairytale thinking--yes?
he mentions god--right there--yes??


----------



## task0778

harmonica said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see post # 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I saw no reference to Christianity in that post.   Second, that post does not say or imply that Christians have no fear of death, that idea came from you.   Why do you have to turn the conversation to Christians, got a thing for that particular religion?   Third, you asked a question and I answered it.   You don't have to agree with it or like it, which is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok fuckhead ---those who believe in God then
> you know what the fuck I mean you DUMBASS
> christians believe in god--yes or no --smart guy???
> christ is god--in christian fairytale thinking--yes?
> he mentions god--right there--yes??
Click to expand...


Ignored.


----------



## harmonica

task0778 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see post # 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I saw no reference to Christianity in that post.   Second, that post does not say or imply that Christians have no fear of death, that idea came from you.   Why do you have to turn the conversation to Christians, got a thing for that particular religion?   Third, you asked a question and I answered it.   You don't have to agree with it or like it, which is fine.
Click to expand...




> As long as you are at peace with God and yourself, why should you be afraid? Those that have no place to go, but be worm food, they need to fear...


stop being a troll--it's right there
if you are at peace with god--no need to fear---


----------



## harmonica

task0778 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> see post # 3
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> First, I saw no reference to Christianity in that post.   Second, that post does not say or imply that Christians have no fear of death, that idea came from you.   Why do you have to turn the conversation to Christians, got a thing for that particular religion?   Third, you asked a question and I answered it.   You don't have to agree with it or like it, which is fine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ok fuckhead ---those who believe in God then
> you know what the fuck I mean you DUMBASS
> christians believe in god--yes or no --smart guy???
> christ is god--in christian fairytale thinking--yes?
> he mentions god--right there--yes??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ignored.
Click to expand...

good--I have no time for jackass trolls


----------



## harmonica

task0778 said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> 
> if christians have no fear of death, and heaven so great---why do they always pray to stay alive during disasters/etc?
> or pray for their children/mothers/fathers/etc to stay alive if they are dying?
> etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants to lose a loved one, that's true of everyone.  And I'm not sure it's been established that Christians have no fear of death, it's not like we know in advance that we made the grade to get into heaven.
Click to expand...

made the grade??!!??? wtf!!?
so god grades you--and if you don't get an A--you get the ruler!!!.....???!!! or the paddle


----------



## JQPublic1

task0778 said:


> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death in an of itself is actually born of evil if the scriptures are rights.
> If not for sin, there would be no death.
> 
> From a secular view, death is entirely natural.  I think people fear death mostly because it is unknown.  No one knows and never will know to tell others what is on the other side
> 
> 
> 
> What sin has a tree commited? It lives and dies as all living things do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about people here, unless you want to propose that trees are afraid to die.
Click to expand...

But my post was part of the discussion centered on sin as the cause of death. If so, did  Adam's sin bring death to all life forms and not just humans? Did anything die before
Man sinned?


----------



## task0778

JQPublic1 said:


> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JQPublic1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Death in an of itself is actually born of evil if the scriptures are rights.
> If not for sin, there would be no death.
> 
> From a secular view, death is entirely natural.  I think people fear death mostly because it is unknown.  No one knows and never will know to tell others what is on the other side
> 
> 
> 
> What sin has a tree commited? It lives and dies as all living things do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We're talking about people here, unless you want to propose that trees are afraid to die.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But my post was part of the discussion centered on sin as the cause of death. If so, did  Adam's sin bring death to all life forms and not just humans? Did anything die before
> Man sinned?
Click to expand...


Did anything die before Adam sinned?   Don't know, don't care.   
Did Adam's sin bring death to all life forms?   Don't know, don't care.

I do not believe that any other life form on this planet has the capability to commit a sin.   Therefore, we are only discussing human beings IMHO.   And no, I do not believe that if not for sin there would be no death.   For humans or any other living entity.   That which is alive will die, whether he/she/it has sinned or not.


----------



## Mindful

*On Final Things.*

 For all of them, it started much as it will for you: a strangely persistent itch at the back of the head, a discomfort on the left side, a lump fingered in the shower. Something it became impossible to ignore.

Then came the trip to the doctor, the encouraging words from friends, the dropped voices and then the news, which – despite all the evidence – continues to surprise us all, to seem like an error, an appalling clerical mistake from Satan.

On Final Things


----------



## Mindful

Tilly; I visited someone in palliative care today.


----------



## Tilly

Mindful said:


> Tilly; I visited someone in palliative care today.


That must have been difficult, Mindful  how did it go?


----------



## Mindful

Tilly said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly; I visited someone in palliative care today.
> 
> 
> 
> That must have been difficult, Mindful  how did it go?
Click to expand...


It was a good deed. A woman I didn't know; our daughters were friends  before mine moved far away. She asked me to go to the hospital to visit. 

It went very well, the woman was delighted to see me after I'd explained who I was. Tubes going into her neck.

I'm not upset, but contemplative. Because she said the tumour in her neck came suddenly. Started off as a cold. Symptoms we all get.


----------



## task0778

Sometimes you see death coming and sometimes it's a complete surprise, like those kids at the Florida high school yesterday.   My dad died from a heart attack just a few days prior to his 47th birthday, if he knew he had any heart issues he never told us about it.   So you never know when, but you do know that it is unavoidable.   My advice:  don't let relationships wither and die, at least make the effort from your end to mend things.   Anger, hate, fear, revenge, envy, jealousy, etc., these things do not enrich your life;  do not waste your time and energy on them.   Instead, focus on what you can do even in a small way to help somebody else or put a smile of their face, and in so doing enrich your own life.   Trust me, it works.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

No you should not...you have died a million times before and you will die a million times again.


----------



## TTTigerWoods

Life gets so much better when you remind yourself of your own mortality. Forget reminding yourself of the death that is to come, EMBRACE IT.

I've already determined that I will only live for another 22 years (48 was the age my uncle died at). I will end my life after that. I plan on doing so much between now and then. Upon completing law school shortly here, I plan to article for a short time and pass the bar (of course).....but beyond that? I am already thinking about the various careers I can pursue- from Accounting, Finance, Sales/Marketing, Medicine, Software Engineering, etc. In addition to that, just travel and meet as many new faces as humanly possible. Live life to the fullest and then dip out.

No family, no strings attached, no commitments or obligations tethering you to anywhere.


----------



## Penelope

TTTigerWoods said:


> Life gets so much better when you remind yourself of your own mortality. Forget reminding yourself of the death that is to come, EMBRACE IT.
> 
> I've already determined that I will only live for another 22 years (48 was the age my uncle died at). I will end my life after that. I plan on doing so much between now and then. Upon completing law school shortly here, I plan to article for a short time and pass the bar (of course).....but beyond that? I am already thinking about the various careers I can pursue- from Accounting, Finance, Sales/Marketing, Medicine, Software Engineering, etc. In addition to that, just travel and meet as many new faces as humanly possible. Live life to the fullest and then dip out.
> 
> No family, no strings attached, no commitments or obligations tethering you to anywhere.



Yet you might die before the age of 30.


----------



## PK1

Mindful said:


> ...
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?


-------
Of course we should be afraid of death!
Unless ... you are not enjoying life to the point of constant misery.
It is NATURAL to:
 1) *Survive* one's existence, and
 2) *Propagate* one's species.

Our CNS pleasure/pain centers help navigate our way ...


----------



## PK1

Penelope said:


> Yet you might die before the age of 30.


-------
I believe most people (world wide) did die before age 30 ... until about 300 years ago.


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Mindful said:


> In his influential paper of 1970, tersely entitled _Death_, the great philosopher Thomas Nagel asks the question: if death is the permanent end of our existence, is it an evil? Either it is an evil because it deprives us of life, or it is a mere blank because there is no subject left to experience the loss. Thus, if death is an evil, this is not in virtue of any positive attributes that it has, but in virtue of what it deprives us from, namely, life. For Nagel, the bare experience of life is intrinsically valuable, regardless of the balance of its good and bad elements.
> 
> The longer one is alive, the more one ‘accumulates' life. In contrast, death cannot be accumulated—it is not, as Nagel puts it, ‘an evil of which Shakespeare has so far received a larger portion than Proust'. Most people would not consider the temporary suspension of life as an evil, nor would they regard the long period of time before they were born as an evil. Therefore, if death is an evil, this is not because it involves a period of non-existence, but because it deprives us of life.
> 
> Should We Be Afraid of Death?


According to the bible Jesus said "Let he who is without sin cast the first stone."
In your opinion:
Is physically killing a human always a sin?
Is the old testament obsolete?
Does everyone and everything become symbolic and/or a metaphor?
Is it to do with facing hell?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

Tax Man said:


> As a person making myself bigger to feed lots of worms and having been dead before only to be revived some time later I can say death is nothing. It is simply the end of birth.


Did you physically resurrect?


----------



## Jonathan McCreevey

task0778 said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> task0778 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> It will just be like it was before we were born.
> And that wasn’t so bad, was it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elaborate please.   Not sure where you're going with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I mean we weren’t self aware before we were conceived, and that’s how it will be when we are dead - imho.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If one believes that we all have an immortal soul, then it does exist prior to our conception and continues to exist after our physical death.   Not sure we can know for certain if our soul is or is not self aware, some people believe our soul has already picked out the life we are about to live before we are born.
Click to expand...

If God is eternal and knew the future from forever in the past then your soul is eternal in a way like a story. Does god want to keep that book in his library or throw it on the fire? What is stopping him from doing one or the other? It seems like your end would be a limiting factor.


----------

